# Spence's Tivo Thinks He is Gay



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

Did anyone besides me watch "King of Queens" last night? Spence (a supporting character) got a Tivo, and was showing off to a friend how "intuitive" a Tivo is by recording his likes and dislikes. As he is reading down the list he comes across the following programs:

Priscilla, Queen of the Desert
The Greg Lougainis Story
Men's Ice Dancing
Judy Garland in Concert
Queer as Folk

At first it just seems like a shameless product placement, then Spence reads the list and exclaims - "Tivo thinks I'm Gay!" It was classic.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

My TiVo thinks I like Mexican Soap Operas. I'm actually thinking of getting into one.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

That was a scene a few weeks ago on "Mind of the Married Man" on HBO. The main character tries to convince TiVo he isn't gay by recording all the stuff on Playboy and Skinemax. But then the wife thinks shes married to a pervert. I wonder whom stole the idea from whom?

My TiVo thinks I like bad family sitcoms with Urkel or Bob Saget.

I friend had me tape a few shows to fill up an 8 hours tape of the playboy channel, and TiVo had a different opinion of me. I have been recording some appearances by Michael Moore about his new movie and now TiVo thinks I am a news junkie.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> I have been recording some appearances by Michael Moore ...... and now TiVo thinks I am a news junkie.


TiVo is totally confused in this case. It thinks you are a news junkie when it should think you are a fiction junkie.


----------

